# Which TT to buy



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello to you all,

I am going to change my much loved MR2 roadster (owned for 5 happy years) for a TT because I need a more practical car, one that my wife can get in and out of easier, more luggage space and that can be driven in snow! I have narrowed the choice down to a 225 (circa 03) or a particular sport 240 (has normal seats and climate on a 55 plate).

My questions are:-

Is the suspension on the sport 240 too hard for long runs, I am in late 50's so don't want my coccyx hammered!
Are the running costs (petrol costs, servicing etc) signicantly higher than the 225
Are there any particular problem areas with the sport

I am quite familiar with the 225 as my stepson has one and I have helped him out with minor repairs and driven it.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated and I apologise if all this has been covered before, no offence will be taken if I am directed to other posts.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 
I have a 225 TTr and a 55 plate 240 quattro sport the suspension on the sport 240 is the seame as the 225 just the body is stronger and has the battery in the boot so the ride is just the same in 
Both the petrol and running costs ( both have exactly the same sevice at the same mile) are the same for both the sport and the 225 
The sport has no extra problems over the 225 
In other words GET THE SPORT  and once you do dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along to TTF 

Sounds like some good advice above, but why not ask in the MK1 section as it may get a better response...


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

i too moved from a mr2 roadster (still on the forum all the time) to a tt, the only one i thought of getting was the tt qs 240. no point getting a 225 as their too common ( :lol: )

the only point to note is that the wife will probably struggle getting in and out of the recaros?

car wise, the mr2 is a better drivers car and i wish i never got rid of it, but the tt qs is way faster, and good in all weather due to quattro. and much higher quality finish. better luggage in the qs than the 225 as it has no back seats.

go for the qs to be exclusive.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome and your comments were appreciated.

Did the deed today and bought a 225, it's black with silver/grey silk nappa, it's on an 02 plate but with FSH and only 34k miles. Its older than I anticipated buying but the condition is almost flawless including the all important original wheels. Also the seller, MH cars of Harpenden, has had new cambelt and water pump fitted due to time not miles. I have seen good comments about this trader on various sites and they only sell TT's, I must say that all of his stock looked immaculate. The car drove perfectly and felt tight with good pick up and no hesitation.

I decided against the qs because its a bit too hard of a ride for my liking for long trips probably more to do with the seats than suspension although the extra grunt was intoxicating, I guess at my age, priorities change a little. Also, the cost to change is much lower leaving me with more spare cash which, if this forum is anything like the MR2Roc, I will be enticed to spend!

In future I will post on the Mk1 site.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

steveupton said:


> Thank you for the welcome and your comments were appreciated.
> 
> Did the deed today and bought a 225, it's black with silver/grey silk nappa, it's on an 02 plate but with FSH and only 34k miles. Its older than I anticipated buying but the condition is almost flawless including the all important original wheels. Also the seller, MH cars of Harpenden, has had new cambelt and water pump fitted due to time not miles. I have seen good comments about this trader on various sites and they only sell TT's, I must say that all of his stock looked immaculate. The car drove perfectly and felt tight with good pick up and no hesitation.
> 
> ...


Welcome. keep your hands in your pockets..  
Lots of lovely examples and the need to strive to perfection is displayed on here regularly.
Keep skint then you cant spend, oh i forgot you are married so skint is obligitory...  
steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome, have you ever driven a 3.2 TT such a lovely example...not being biased at all but dare to try..the suspension is also comforting to the rear end....

Enjoy TT life, the TT way, The TT Love is a passion and surely you will endure to own something special

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161580 a little starter to some of us unbiased lovers of the DSG TT 3.2 Vrooom 6


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

